# CAG Ohio big fish so far......?



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys, who holds the big fish in the Ohio cag Fish-Ins so far? Is it still Richie's 20 lber from EH in April?

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe a few bigger than that were caught. I know some 24-25 pounders were caught at West Branch as I was there. As far as the rest of the outings, I really have no idea........ CATKING


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

King,

No records were made on any larger fish than the 20's at East Harbor. Bill Hodge and Richie Elderidge hold a tie as of right now at 20.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Shawn, i knew some bigger fish were caught at WB, but was'nt sure if they were counted.
20 lbs. will certainly be broken at Alum.
Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i know it will..we will have to see though..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I sure hope I can make the Alum event, I have not felt a big fish on my line in a long time.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Scott,

Nobody mentioned anything to me about the fish. It wouldn't of suprised me though. All they needed was a witness and told me that weekend......or have shown me while I was there and it would have counted.  Bummer.......... And I agree......20 will be broken at Alum  You can almost put your $$ on that one. Have to watch out though. We have some Indy guys coming over to get at em  Guess it's payback from the CAGI in June The Ohio Carp King Plaque will go all the way through until 9:00AM October 17.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Why doesn't the 24 pounder caught by shoreboundone's daughter count  It was weighed with CAG members present, was it not??? THE CATKING


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

You mean Steelhead1? I think Mitch's son was there. Mark's daughter caught a supposed 20+, BUT.......he e'd me and told me it was after 3:30 PM. The Carp King award contest ends at 12:00 Noon on the Sundays.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, I meant Mark's daughter and I understand it now  Thanks for clearing that up.......Looks like DA KING !!! will be after the 30 pounder at Alum  ....THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the weekend of the Alum event off, I will be there saturday..Probably the only time I will get to fish with the king this year..Since he dont like my goat paths anymore!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the king always seems to be complaining about something!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Will be great to see ya again Jack, i'll be there late friday night through sat. night(have to work sunday).
20 lbs. should be pretty easy to break at Alum, but have'nt seen any 30lbers landed there..biggest was AK's 27 1/2 lber. That was on a night we landed 30 carp. Sad thing is i caught three 20's last night and usually catch one per trip now, BUT not at Alum ck.

Going to be just like last year with a big fish caught at East Harbor and it carrys all the way to Alum .


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This could be a great way to START the fall fishin season  Lookin forward to it guys and gals  You all can be witness to the only 30 pounder caught this year at a CAG event  .....I'll be walkin away with the trophy this year as I should have been LAST year, if not for the British Invasion  .DA KING !!!


----------



## cypry (Jun 14, 2004)

Don't get all excited king , i have a sneaky feeling that there will be a brit at alum again this year  

it's gonna be a great event .


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a sneaky feeling cypry is going to get a PM here soon with an invite to fish with me in 2 weeks  I'll drop ya a line Craig. Have a spot for you to try.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have to options for the Alum event, which one would be my best bet for catching fish.

Option-1 I could get there after work Friday night, appx Midnight, and fish till daylight.

Option -2 I could get ther Saturday afternoon around 1-pm and fish till dark saturday...What do you guys think?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

NIght bite is best down there


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..i think by that time it will be an all day bite..thats just my own opinion..  
jack..given those 2 options..i would go with the first one..simply because its less hectic than daytime fishing, and the fish should be fairly close to the bank..
again..i will stick with what i originally said, by that time it should be an all day bite..especially a couple hours or 2 after sunrise..cold crisp morning with a hint of dew on the grass.....ahhh..alum creek.........


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heres something to ponder about...i heard of a 35.2 lbs carp caught at alum this past weekend by a bass guy.. i know there are some bigger ones out there..


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

As Crappielooker said...come the time of the outing, I don't think it will be so important to fish at night...i've always done well during the day in october at Alum. But, that said...there's nothing like fishing at night. I'm hoping to start midday friday and fish until at least lat saturday evening...but as always, my plans tend to change at the last second  .


----------

